# Text messaging not working



## bryceg33 (Jun 21, 2011)

I decided to help my friend root and rom his fascinate and everything went fine, but now his phone isn't sending texts properly. I've tried 3 different roms but the problem is still there. Could use some help because this apparently over my head.


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Some more info might help.

How did you root? What rom are you running? What is it doing when you try and send a text? This is a Verizon fascinate? (Which modem, kernel are you using?)


----------



## bryceg33 (Jun 21, 2011)

OhioYJ said:


> Some more info might help.
> 
> How did you root? What rom are you running? What is it doing when you try and send a text? This is a Verizon fascinate? (Which modem, kernel are you using?)


I rooted with superoneclick.
Flashed CI500_VZW_ED05_FROYO_REL.tar Via Odin.
Flashed CWM Recovery via Odin
Then flashed the OMFGB via CWM recovery

Incoming texts are working fine. When a text is sent out it appears fine on my end, but the person recieving the text just gets a blank text or it says null.


----------



## bryceg33 (Jun 21, 2011)

Network is Cellular South.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

bryceg33 said:


> Network is Cellular South.


Yeah you flashed a Verizon radio. You don't have Verizon.


----------



## bryceg33 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yea I realized that in my research today. The owner of the phone told me it was a fascinate.

Now I'm in search of an EE25 full Odin for the showcase. So far I'm coming up empty though.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"bryceg33 said:


> Yea I realized that in my research today. The owner of the phone told me it was a fascinate.
> 
> Now I'm in search of an EE25 full Odin for the showcase. So far I'm coming up empty though.


It's stickied in the showcase section...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Brentless (Sep 29, 2011)

HIi have a similar issue. I am unable to send any SMS from my Showcase (Cellular South). Sometimes the person on the other end may get a blank bubble, but for the most part they dont even go through. (also posted this in the CM7 thread)

Started at EE25 - texts work
Odin to EH09 (now had EH09 modem) - didnt try texts
Flashed CM7 (didnt do the fixed version though) - texts didnt work
Tried wiping and using fixed CM7 - didnt work (and broke data - fixed with ODIN EFS clear and *228) - texts didnt work
Tried going back to EE25 (still had EH09 modem though after flash) - texts didnt work
Tried flashing the older EE19 modem - texts didnt work
Tried Odin to EH09 again (now EH09 modem again) - texts didnt work
Just did fixed CM7 - - texts didnt work

Update: flashed the ee25 modem from the update thread, on a couple different variants, no luck

Anyone know what the next steps should be? I couldnt even get the texts to work back at full stock. I was suprise though when I flashed back to full stock EE25 that the modem didnt revert. Did I do something wrong, is there a specific cellular south modem out there?

Appreciate any advice that anyone can give.


----------



## pbrowngi (Sep 13, 2011)

bump i have this prob sometime with cyanogen or miui


----------



## Epp23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can anyone link me to somewhere I can get the modem.bin file to add to my miui rom so my gf will get off my back about halfway bricking her phone?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Epp23 said:


> Can anyone link me to somewhere I can get the modem.bin file to add to my miui rom so my gf will get off my back about halfway bricking her phone?


Which modem you need


----------



## Epp23 (Oct 26, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Which modem you need


Which one do you think will support and function corretly with the Samsung Galaxy Showcase I500?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Epp23 said:


> Which one do you think will support and function corretly with the Samsung Galaxy Showcase I500?


Honestly I have no idea. I'm on a Mesmerize. I believe the EH09 modem is universal but I can't swear to it. I have just the EH09 modem that can be flashed in Odin linked below. It is just they modem so you can flash it over top any ROM without data loss. I will link the file but flash at your own risk. I'm pretty sure its the same modem on EH09 throughout the builds but I can't say for certain.

http://db.tt/bdk7qhyV


----------



## Epp23 (Oct 26, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Honestly I have no idea. I'm on a Mesmerize. I believe the EH09 modem is universal but I can't swear to it. I have just the EH09 modem that can be flashed in Odin linked below. It is just they modem so you can flash it over top any ROM without data loss. I will link the file but flash at your own risk. I'm pretty sure its the same modem on EH09 throughout the builds but I can't say for certain.
> 
> http://db.tt/bdk7qhyV


I tried that, and it still didn't work. I even did a upgrade from CSpire via samsung kies and the radio is still on Verizon wireless.... I can't win for losing...


----------



## dandan86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Did you try full flash of EE25 with reparation checked in Odin 
Then *228 
This is what i had to do on my cspire when i lost data flashing some Rom back


----------



## Epp23 (Oct 26, 2011)

dandan86 said:


> Did you try full flash of EE25 with reparation checked in Odin
> Then *228
> This is what i had to do on my cspire when i lost data flashing some Rom back


Yes, I have done that as well. Also, I just found out that the 2.3 update was release today for the Galaxy Showcase and I'm trying that right now to restore the modem.


----------



## Epp23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just noticed that CSpire are going form EE25, EH09, and now to Ei20. Just an FYI.


----------



## Epp23 (Oct 26, 2011)

dandan86 said:


> Did you try full flash of EE25 with reparation checked in Odin
> Then *228
> This is what i had to do on my cspire when i lost data flashing some Rom back


Actually just did it again, but I unchecked the re-partition box in odin and dialed *228 and it's working now. Just updated to the official 2.3.5 and I'm never doing that again on a Samsung phone. Thank you all for your input on how to resolve this for me. I'll enjoy MIUI on my HTC Desire until I get the Moto Mileston X.


----------



## dandan86 (Jul 10, 2011)

So how do you like the spire update any good


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm sure its great if you like stock.


----------



## rrockstar.kidd (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay I do want to mention that if you have Verizon vs Uscc that Verizon flashes there own software on my fascinate I have Eri version 5 on my mez I have nothing because uscc isn't as locked down as Verizon's network...I think sprint as well programs there software into the phones....if you are having issues it may be that you need to either remove the eri files completely from the efs folder and flash a complete uscc stock via Odin or for Verizon go to the store with your phone tell them you need a eeprom flash to upgrade their software on the phone and it should fix your issues on Verizon...and if your trying to turn a mez into a fascinate then you need to find the file from dfs manager phone flashing program and donate to get tthe sch-i500 programming features unlocked within program and find the right prl and eri


----------

